# sage grouse-west box elder



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I hunted near grouse creek on the 17th.This is the 5th year I hunted this area and I did not find 1 bird where I have found hundreds in the past and only found one flock of 12 to 15 birds. I doubled when they rose so I filled both tags.The thing I was wondering is if anybodyelse experienced the same thing on their hunt.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Pilots -- same result, minus the flock of 12-15 birds. We saw 3-4 singles, too far away to shoot (well, we slung some lead at one...it was just a wish). We shot the only dove we saw. We also saw a few chukars...again too far away to shoot.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Numbers are down in West Box Elder likely due to drought. So what you end up doing is hunting adult birds that don't want to hold well.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I appreciate the replies.I feel better that I am not alone in my experience.After I shot the grouse I went and looked for chukars but all I found was 2 guzzlers both of which held water but only one had any signs of birds ie feathers and poop but that one also had a rattlesnake gaurding it but he is not there any longer.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Chukars are going to be mighty slim in that part of the state this year


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

We got checked by a fish cop on Sat. He said he hadn't checked anyone with a bird all week. PRAY for snow!


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Thack,

Left you some wings in the Kimball Creek Wing barrel, but didn't get them there.


----------

